
So you want to start a startup? - simplegeek
https://medium.com/@wyounas/how-to-get-what-you-want-5c077556ddb5
======
luckylion
suspended.

~~~
simplegeek
Suspended what? Sorry didn't get that.

~~~
luckylion
The medium account of the article you linked to was suspended, the article
cannot be accessed.

